# Yogurt recommendations?



## verytired (Aug 14, 2009)

I want to add yogurt to my diet for its pro biotic effects. Is it safe?? What type of yogurt is recommended?? I'm only skeptical because it a dairy substance and i have already eliminated milk from my diet. Also got rid of chocolate, coffee and others. [/size]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you think even the lowered amount of lactose in yogurt will bother you, you can buy the probiotics in a pill, many of which are both dairy and lactose free.I don't know much about how many live bacteria the yogurt has when you eat it (has it when it leaves the factory if labeled that way) and I don't know how which strains they use. I assume whatever ones work best in vats which may not be the ones that are best in people.That being said, some people seem to do well with yogurt, and it has less lactose than milk as the bacteria that makes it into yogurt eats some of the lactose.The strain in Activia was picked to aid with constipation, but other than that I'm not clear how many of the choices of strain are about the human that eats them.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Personally, I'd try to go with a non-fat yogurt with no corn syrup, starches, or anything else like that. Basically, try to get as "natural" a yogurt as possible (as few ingredients as possible). Fat seems to bother a lot of IBSers (I know it bothers me), and I also try to avoid preservatives, corn syrup, etc... Right now I'm eating Chobani and Voskos (both are Greek yogurts). I can handle both of them (GI-wise) and they taste great! (imo)


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

I, too, love Choboni Greek yogurt. It has six live cultures as opposed to three in Dannon or any of the others. Kefir is good also. For some reason this yogurt does not cause any symptoms of IBS. "Just in case" I take a Lactaid before I eat anything as you never know where there is dairy in food. Also I take a Beano (not just for eating beans) along with the Lactaid. Usually the yogurt is the first thing I put in my stomach first thing in the morning.


----------



## tiff125 (Apr 13, 2010)

Recently I've started to eat YoBaby yogurt. It is actually made for babies/young children but it is organic, only has a few ingredients, and very healthy for you. I'm lactose intolerant but it doesn't seem to be hard on my digestive system.


----------

